# HagonNag Checking in!



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

{hugs} {hugs} and more {hugs} to you - I have been thinking of you since reading the post about the incident and am so happy to see you up to posting your own update  LOTS of healing thoughts headed your way!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So glad to see how you're doing!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG that sounds so scary Pat!!!! Thank goodness Bill and your DH Jim were with you.

Do you think maybe Big got stung by something which caused his explosion?

In any event, I'm happy to hear you are on the mend! Please do keep us posted on your recovery and welcome back!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pat, glad to see you're among the living! Big hugs! :hug:

Very scary, what happened to you. Horses are unpredictable even at the best of times, but to have one go off like a bottle rocket for absolutely no reason is terrifying.

Bill said you've had constant problems with him over the years? I think it's time to get rid of him, one way or the other.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

So glad you are up, awake, and semi-functionable sans drugs! (Aren't they great?!?)
Wow, such a scary experience...I'm sorry it happened. 
We, and all my critters here, are wishing you the speediest and fullest recovery!
{{{{ _soft_ HUGS }}}}


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So glad to hear from you ... scary!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm glad you're still alive and going to be o.k.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh woman that sounds awful, praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So glad your awake and well enough to visit us on HF. Get well soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Pat, I'm glad you are doing better!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so glad to see you post!! That's a scary morning there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad to see you here Pat! What a scary ordeal. Will be keeping you in my prayers. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Glad you are amung thre living again, Don't you just love the good drugs!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! What a wreck! Glad you are on the mend, gotta love that good dope! Tee he...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Darn, I had episode #2 all typed out, went to post it and it disappeared!!!
Back to the drawing board!

I'm so grateful that I was riding with JIm and Bill, if I had been alone, it would have been curtains for the Hag. The official toll:

Right Side: Completely collapsed lung, 5 ribs broken, some ribs flailed under my collar bone (shattered, not attached. It sounds like cellophane when I breathe or move and you can see me breathe in my neck and collar bone) Right kidney lacerated. Right shoulder bruised (they were amazed it wasn't broken or dislocated.)
Left Side: Partially collapsed lung, pneumothorax, 1 rib broken.
Front: cracked sternum facial bruising
Back: C1 and C2 (cervical spines) are cracked. I'm darn lucky. transverse process on one of my spines is broken off (near my shoulder?)
Inside: Adrenal gland is bruised.

You can see that Big didn't just casually toss me off. He MEANT IT. Nobody bruises an adrenal gland...it's way too far inside you. 

Posting now before I have to type this again. Just reading it give me chills.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh crap, Pat! Scary, scary!!!! And OUCH!!!! :-x

Hope you're getting rid of Big. Next time he'll finish the job.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Outcome: Not sure about me yet...I'll live, but there may be some breathing consequences. They have a chest tube in, and I'm on oxygen, but we're having trouble keeping my lungs inflated. Hopefully, it's just early days.

For Big? Well Big is 15 and he's always been opinionated and a PITA. But I've felt safe on him. He never did anything dangerous. He was totally brave and his spook was a stop. S.T.O.P. We've been in swarms of yellow jackets riding War Woman in GA. and all he did was run full out till he was soaked and standing in the sun. He ignores snakes, deer, turkeys, llamas and cows. He's crowhopped. Heck, he used to buck when frustrated. He stopped that. He stopped biting. He stopped running down hill at speed. He stopped moving while being saddled. He stands like a rock for mounting and dismounting He's definitely been trainable and I've enjoyed molding him. BUT: He's 15, he has squamous cell carcinoma of the penis and he has an attitude. We've been treating the cancer...freezing it off whenever it appeared, but this year it just exploded the entire length...and the decision was made to keep him comfortable, watch and put him down when it begain bothering him. SO...If can find someone who wants a lawn ornament with a full medical disclosure, along with an honest appraisal of his character, then he might live a little longer. This is not a horse for a child or a newbe. If someone like that doesn't show up in a month or two, then Big's cancer will become terminal. Quickly.

I love this horse, but he will be dying sooner or later from the cancer, this way will just be a year or two sooner. We don't know what it's doing inside. Heck, it could be the cause of this if he was in pain and we didn't know it, or it spread to his brain. Either way, he won't hurt, nor will he hurt anyone else. I hope he finds a home, but I'm not counting on it. :-(


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hi Pat,

I hope you have a speedy recovery, must be feeling better I see you are on the Internet already 

Bill will have to introduce us next time I am in SC, maybe we can all go to the Jockey Lot and spend some money sometime, I like that place.

We had a horse with the same problem and place as Red, he was 5 at the time, the vet gave him some shots with some kind of chemotherapy drugs and then we had to more shots ourselves for about 6 weeks, he is 8 now and doing fine, although there is some tell tell sings of enlarged tissue around the are, but he has no problems peeing or anything and he is cancer free.
Has anything like that been tried on Red?

Take care and get well soon

Kevin


.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Pat, I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling better! I cannot even begin to imagine how scary that ordeal must have been for you and your family. If there is anything you need or want please let us know- take care!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy sh--oot!!! Very very glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. Jingles for a quick, uncomplicated recovery. 

Bruised Adrenal gland? Holy Shi--I mean shoot. Wow. You are very lucky... Your guardian angel was sure watching over you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I am so relieved to hear that you are doing better. We'll light a few more candles for you here at Possum Hollow Farm.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow.

First, welcome back. I hope your recovery is a speedy one.

Big....okay, do you think maybe the cancer has spread to some other parts of his body and might have contributed to his behavior?

Sorry you're going through this, hopefully you'll be back in the saddle and able to enjoy your retirement real soon.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow Hag-how horrible! I am glad to hear you are doing better, and having a better recovery thru chemicals.....I cannot imagine how it hurts to take a deep breath, or....god forbid....sneeze. Continue your recovery, worry about the horse later. It does sound like metastasis may be possible for such a change. If the vet thinks it may be possible, I would be hesitant to retire him, since I would be afraid it may affect his behavior on the ground at some point also.

You concentrate on you for now, and when you are better, he may just help you decide what to do, who knows.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to fill us in. I am sure it was not easy for you to type all that. Just reading it has me feeling super squeemish, especially the broken sternum. I cannot imagine your pain, and if you dont' mind, I won't try.

I thought it must be a bee sting that set Big off.. We've been having some issues with that around here. But, it's just a thought.

I hope you are recieving the very best of care. Though it's not the best way to go about getting it, it IS nice to be looked after by other people instead of doing all the looking after yourself.

Stay in touch and get well!

Caroline


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow...you sure did it up right. I have to wonder if maybe the cancer has spread to his brain and he just lost it.

Hope you mend well and quickly...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I have to wonder if maybe the cancer has spread to his brain and he just lost it.


Made me thinking... Friend of mine had a mule that used to explode once in while for no reason. Last time he did my friend ended up teared in ER (although not as bad as Pat). When mule unexpectedly died soon after the accident the autopsy showed he had a tumor in his brain (NO signs outside).

Pat, I hope you'll recover fast after such a horrible accident. You were so lucky to ride with other people so they could promptly took care of situation! I don't even want to imagine what would of happen if you rode just by yourself.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hope your recovery goes by fast. try not to laugh, it hurts when youre that injured !


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, just wow. Thank you for your effort telling us all what happened. I wish you a speedy recovery and getting back to enjoyable rides, soon! 

And I'm sorry for Big... Maybe it was something he wouldn't have done if he was healthy.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad you're doing better!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Our hearts go out to you HagonNag. Not only for your injuries but also for what is going on with Big. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery. 

I know some may think our horses are just horses. I will disagree until my last breath. They become part of the family. And to lose one is very difficult. I have yet to lose or put down a horse but I have lost several dogs over the years. It can be just as hard to deal with as losing a human family member.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! Glad to here you are already feeling a little better though.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am wishing you a quick recovery also!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh pat so glad you were able to stop by an update us!! i hope the drugs are helping and life in the hospital isn't to dull. 

as for your updates glad you are on the mend and slowly overcoming that scary experience. i definitely would like to say you are very brave and very strong to be going through everything you have endured so far. 

stay strong and my prayers are with you for a speedy recovery and an ornament home with the funds and knowledge to deal with big .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is one scary story, so glad that you are still around to share it, even though you are battered, bruised and broken. I'm sure you don't need to be told not to be brave, stay ahead of the curve with painkillers, don't wait to long before you take them, puts you in a bad place. Is the kidney going to recover do you know?

Hoping that you have a quick and uneventful recovery, do you know how long you have to stay in hospital yet?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Kudos to you for telling your story-we have all been so worried here on HF. I'm sure it wasn't easy. So glad you were not alone on that ride. Stay up on the painkillers & hope your recovery is speedy. Prayers still coming your way. Chime in when you can-it's so good to hear directly form you.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I keep typing, hospital wifi keeps losingit. I'm going to do mega short posts...maybe they'll get through?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts. Kidney is healing and working (Thank God), pneumothorax is shrinking - They take chest xrays every morning. Chest tube is back to sucking mode...too many air bubbles going through it, but it seems to be clearing now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> Thanks for all your kind thoughts. Kidney is healing and working (Thank God



Good news!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

At this point, it's just a question of healing and pain management. They keep the good drugs coming...and they're throwing cheese, milk, pudding, calcium tablets, vitamins, etc. at me in mega doses. Yesterday my doctor said he had NO idea how long I'd be in here. Today, he volunteered maybe Sunday or Mon. He's also talking about rehab instead of going straight home...mainly because of the pain and the many, many sore muscles. I can raise my head now (couldn't before) but I still can't cross my arms. I can walk...legs are fine. But feeding myself takes forever.
Some physical therapist is going to make a fortune on my shoulders and arms. And you know what? I don't care! I'm just happy they work!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you for filling us in. Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yikes. Bad pony for turning into a bucking bronco, Bad women for falling off the bad bucking bronco pony and terrifying the big men, bad EMTs for terrifying the poor little well-behaved ponies that did not turn into bucking bronco's and throw their men....

Welcome back to the forum and we missed you!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im glad your doing better!

just a question...where there any outward signs or warnings at all?

we had a bloodhound that for the longest time we couldnt figure out what was wrong. he would randomly attack us for no reason we could tell. he woulg get really light/sound sensitive and get really nervous all of a sudden. one minute he would be playing with me outside and the next trying to bite me. one day he had a massive siezure and died when before the vet could do a test. we figured it was some kind of brain tumor...

im sorry your going through all this with Big while trying to recover yourself!

{hugs} for a speedy recovery and that you can find a good home for Big.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy crap Pat! So glad to hear you're doing better and are on the mend! I'll keeping sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the kind thoughts. In answer to Roperchick, there were no warnings or signs at all. We were walking down a trail we had been down hundreds of times before. There were no bees, snakes or anything else. After I came off the friendly little beast (I'm being sarcastic) came right back and grazed near me...he didn't high tail it out of the woods. Neither of the other horses reacted to anything. He had been perfectly normal during trailering and tacking up and he'd been riding fine for an hour. I wasn't asking for anything, he was just walking down the trail behind my husband's horse that he lives with. We were pretty strung out, it was an early morning, no pressure ride and then I start to feel him bunch up under me...Then came the fireworks!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The ambulance took about a half hour to get there and everyone stayed with me. No other horse had any problem until the ems guys came down the trail with the backboard. Big wasn't having any problems either. I may never know what set him off.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The more I talk with my friends and my husband, the more I'm inclined to just put him down. It would have to happen within a year or two anyway because of the cancer, and I'm scared to death that someone else might get on him and get hurt. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. And how do I know that a new owner would stay on top of his health and make sure he isn't hurting like I do now? I can't stand to see an animal in pain...and I don't want that to happen to Big. I can't sell him to someone new to horses, or anyone with a child...only someone experienced ... and how many people like that want to take on a cancerous horse with a limited life expectancy that may be really dangerous to ride. No. I think Big will be spared the pain of cancer and go out feeling good. I'll worry about when, later. 
Jim and I will make sure he doesn't hurt...or hurt anyone else.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> The more I talk with my friends and my husband, the more I'm inclined to just put him down. It would have to happen within a year or two anyway because of the cancer, and I'm scared to death that someone else might get on him and get hurt. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. And how do I know that a new owner would stay on top of his health and make sure he isn't hurting like I do now? I can't stand to see an animal in pain...and I don't want that to happen to Big. I can't sell him to someone new to horses, or anyone with a child...only someone experienced ... and how many people like that want to take on a cancerous horse with a limited life expectancy that may be really dangerous to ride. No. I think Big will be spared the pain of cancer and go out feeling good. I'll worry about when, later.
> Jim and I will make sure he doesn't hurt...or hurt anyone else.


Kudos to you for being responsible even in the midst of your emergency! I just laid one down for the last time this afternoon, and sad as I am, I can't help but feel it was only a matter of time before she did to me what Big just did to you.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated Pat, glad to hear you are on the mend. I agree with DA, big hugs for making that decision.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad that you are starting to mend. Now you got a war story and a good one! Glad you enjoyed the flowers, I am so glad was all set up for us to make sure you knew, even though you haven't met us, we care for our fellow horsemen. Now get well! I demand it!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your list of injuries are horrendous. 

Wishing for a very speedy recovery for you. 


I think you are making the right decision about Big, but don't worry about that for right now. Focus on getting yourself better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheese and frijoles (as opposed to cursing) that's a terrifying thing  

I'm so so so so glad you are beginning to get better bit by bit. You've been through a heck of a lot of trauma! 

You will definitely make the right decision; you know deep down what this horse needs..

Wishing you the absolute best recover I can muster!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

HagOnNag - there is a natural remedie, Comfrey or Symphytum officinale, that does real wonders with healing fractures, bruises, broken bones and any larger injuries. Maybe it is worth to find a local homeopath, who could help you with this, it might be well worth to give it a try and get better even sooner!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So gald you are feeling well enough to post & keep us informed. Hope your recovery goes well & you feel much better very soon. That is a long list of injuries to have all at once. Prayers & best wishes still coming your way.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

So glad you're feeling wel enough to keep us updated. Will continue sending prayers to you for a speedy recovery and for the hard decision you had to make. It's not easy letting one go but knowing they will be better off helps.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh my goodness girl. thoughts and prayers are with you! Heres to a speedy, healthy recovery, and some hope to be back on a horse within 6 months! hey they are used for therapy....you could pull that card with your doc for p.t. and o.t. when you get to that bridge :lol:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive been following your posts and progress since your accident was first reported. I cant imagine what you must be going through, but it sounds like you have a great support system around you =) sending healing thoughts your way

Im inclined to agree also that maybe euthanasia is best for mr. Big. Sometimes it is the kindest thing to do for the horse and the people around it


----------

